# difficulty of Copland's Appalachian Spring Suite (for 13 instruments)?



## prokofiev (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi, my friends and I were thinking about playing movements from Appalachian Spring Suite for solo and ensemble at our school (the 13 instrument one, not the entire orchestra version). I was wondering if anyone here who had played this knew about its difficulties/which movements were easier and harder (we're leaning towards Simple Gifts but we still haven't decided). We haven't all played together before as a group but we've played Copland pieces in orchestra before. We would probably need to play about 15-20 minutes from this piece total.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I've heard the whole ballet in it's original (13 instrument) version and it's basically the suite plus a long rather static central section that is fairly musically uninteresting (Copland himself conducted a recording, which included a fascinating rehearsal cut). I would think that the whole suite (less than 30 minutes) would be attainable, but the piano part is intensive and not for shrinking violets.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It's very difficult in terms of getting the rhythms down. Copland is always nerve wrecking to play in terms of timing.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I love the original 15 instrument version of Appalachian Spring, even more than the full orchestra version. it is difficult, with many exposed solos, and some awkward keys to negotiate...I don't know the skill level of your group....the "Simple Gifts" section might be a good choice....not easy tho...


----------

